# All Saints Church, Suffolk, June 08



## UrbanX (Jun 23, 2008)

Got this lead only 5 miles from where I work, so I thought I’d treat myself to a quick lunchtime explore. 

History: 
The remains of Silverley church stand at a road junction 1½ km. south of the village. The church was dedicated to ALL SAINTS by 1447. The tower, which is all that survives, was being built in 1517 and roofed in 1528, when there were also stalls and a rood loft. Money was left for repairs in 1562 and burial was requested in the churchyard in 1564. The largest farmer in the parish was renting the former church and churchyard in 1574-5, and the church served as a barn in 1627. Everything apart from the tower and some fragmentary walling had gone by 1752 and probably by 1705.) The village tradition is that it was destroyed by Cromwell's soldiers.

Be Warned…the site is very stingy in summer, even in trousers I got stung a fair bit! 
Approach





















Smart UrbanX!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice find.
Liking the mixture of colour / B & W shots 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## King Al (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice find UX, that place might be in ruins but it still has some real presents


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 27, 2008)

That is so delightful. It looks as if it's melting into the undergrowth. Very nice find.


----------



## Labb (Nov 5, 2009)

This seemes to be a beautifull place. Thanks for the warning. I have to stay away.


----------

